# Can GPU overheat cause a blue screen?



## MassHysteria (Mar 19, 2010)

I get a blue screen every 15 minutes or so when I play COD and thought it might be connected somehow?

I checked the GPU heat through SpeedFan. 60c.

my video card is nVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it can.

Do not use speedfan to read temperatures of anything.

Use GPU-Z for graphics cards and core temp for the cpu.

Please post your full system specs including make and model of the power supply

Also please go into your BIOS and post your temps and voltages.

The problem you are experiencing is either related to: heat (cpu or gpu), power or faulty ram.


----------

